# Trumark Red tapered Wow!



## Medley

First, let me admit that I am still fairly new to this, and have only tried a few different setups.

But recently, I installed the Trumark red tapered tubes on my Scout and WOW what a shooter!!!

Now, I know some don't like Trumark, some don't like the price of these, others think you should make your own, and I get that.

My question is purely about performance. Are there other tubes out there that noticeably outperform these, all things being equal?

I mean these are fast, seem very durable, and are not difficult to pull at all


----------



## Imperial

i like them, i still use them on occasion with my selfmade slingshots. i mostly have a couple of my store bought wrist brace slingshots set up with either the trumark reds or the marksman red ones, tapered also. ive seen the marksman red ones packaged differently, one for magnet pouch, one for without, these are the ways ive seen them packaged-


----------



## Medley

Thanks Imperial. I wonder if those Marksman are the same as the Trumark?

I forgot to add my draw is 30"


----------



## Cjw

The marksman are not as good as the Trumark the pouch on the marksman is really stiff.


----------



## Imperial

Medley said:


> Thanks Imperial. I wonder if those Marksman are the same as the Trumark?
> 
> I forgot to add my draw is 30"


same concept, different companies. draw length dont matter much to a certain point, theres a limit as to how much you can barely leave on the tip before itll just slip right off, but if you need to shorten the tubes, just push them further on down the metal prongs (forks) . and its true of what Cjw says bout the pouch, they are stiffer pouches, i like them for rocks though. the soft pouches on the trumarks i love to use with paintballs. but like anythng, if you dont mind experimenting a lil bit or just messing with them, it aint going to hurt any, at least youll know what you like and what works for you.


----------



## mr. green

Most. if not all, of the tubes or flat bands sold here will outperform the store bought (Trumark or Marksman).


----------



## SonoftheRepublic

I used to use the red tapered Trumark RRT tubes exclusively on my FS-1 slingshot, (and yes they make great shooters), but I found them to have a relatively short life span. Then I discovered Tex's "Heavy Latex Tubing" and found it to have longer life and superior power for rock shooting, which is the primary use for my FS-1.

When doing more precision shooting I prefer flat bands and a suitable framed slingshot.

Just my experience . . . Ymmv


----------



## Imperial

glad to see the information coming in for you. i forgot to post other option suggestions, from my experience, in my second post. a type of tubing that i am currently shooting with right now is the medium sized dipped latex tubing that i bought from simple-shot. in the past ive also used the tubes from tex, them small latex tubes are beautiful to use on my pfs. ive also experienced 1745's , love them more once they broke in to my satisfaction. try the threads in this sub-forum for some detailed information.


----------



## LVO

1745's looped with a Rockstar pouch makes for a serious Rock chucking experience. Also, they last a LONG time. I cut the pieces at 16 inches and then looped them. Great fun!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

I'm loving the med TeX tubes looped at 16 inches for heavy lead, def a great set up


----------



## steelballz

What is the difference in the tubes from Tex and the tubes from simple shots?


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

According to TeX they vary a little, sometimes he orders from a diff maker, sometimes they sell the same hygienic product's. This is my opinion and I'm just going on what I've heard. I do know you can't go wrong from either vendor, I respect simple shot but choose to order from TeX whenever possible because of his awesome customer service, quick shipping , and the fact that he is part of the reason I started building slingshots, if it wasn't for his affordable products , I wouldnt be able to make slingshots for the people I love.
I do want to add that simple shot is awesome too, they ship pretty quick and also have great prices, and he carries some stuff TeX doesn't.


----------



## LVO

Adirondack Kyle said:


> According to TeX they vary a little, sometimes he orders from a diff maker, sometimes they sell the same hygienic product's. This is my opinion and I'm just going on what I've heard. I do know you can't go wrong from either vendor, I respect simple shot but choose to order from TeX whenever possible because of his awesome customer service, quick shipping , and the fact that he is part of the reason I started building slingshots, if it wasn't for his affordable products , I wouldnt be able to make slingshots for the people I love.
> I do want to add that simple shot is awesome too, they ship pretty quick and also have great prices, and he carries some stuff TeX doesn't.


Sorry folks....Kyle, clear your Inbox!!

now back to the regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Stretch

I think I've tried most everything, and although I like flats by far the most, the red trumark RRTs are in my humble opinion the best commercial band-set available. They are powerful, easy to pull, and have as smooth a release as you'll find in tubes. I find the marksman have a similar feel but not as powerful. Simple Shot medium tubes are also a great option, single or double. But at the end of the day, it's all about the Flats. And in addition to Tex and others, Perry at A Plus Slingshots makes a gold winner


----------



## muddog15

If I use any of the Trumark tubes or is it the Marksman,, I don't remember,, anyway I always take the plastic inserts out & tie the tubes to the pouch. The tubes just slip off the inserts, I have tried gluing them on but that doesn't work. I don't think those tubes lst very long and I would like to find some tubes that would work for me, one of these days I want to try some Dankung 2040's looped for 1/2 inch steel or 7/16 inch lead.


----------



## Steve32

Medley said:


> Thanks Imperial. I wonder if those Marksman are the same as the Trumark?
> 
> I forgot to add my draw is 30"


They are not entirely the same. The Trumark is a bit stiffer in my opinion, but noticeable to me.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Steve32 said:


> Medley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Imperial. I wonder if those Marksman are the same as the Trumark?
> 
> I forgot to add my draw is 30"
> 
> 
> 
> They are not entirely the same. The Trumark is a bit stiffer in my opinion, but noticeable to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I wonder if his draw has changed in 3-1/2y since his post?


----------



## Steve32

Days, years, eons are all alike to Zool.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

